# Anyone use these Bags?



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello friends..was looking in a magazine that had these bags stateing for storage...looks like they have many uses....


hXXps://www.truelibertybags.com/?page=Home



take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2011)

:bump:

Okay then...Ill buy some and Let yall know


----------

